# slime mats and black looking slimey algae in refuge



## homerdave (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok. My tank has been set up for about a month. I never saw a ammonia spike. had a brown algae problem, went away, now green hair algae everywhere in the main tank. 

I also have slimy black looking mats big circle mats on top of the sand in the refugium. 

I have a 90 gallon tank, 38 gallon sump / refugium. 3 green chromis in tank.

I put a piece of raw shrimp in the refugium for 2 days, a clear jelly looking slime formed all around it then i removed it.

Maybe I have a hard time reading the slight color differences in the test kits. the ammonia looks like zero, nitrate and nitrite also look like zero. 

I changed 1o percent of the water today.

any input would help!!

( is the slimy algae in the refugium normal, and the slimy mats normal???)


thanks,
David*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like we have some Cyanobacteria growing there. And of course the Green Hair Algae. Can be a sign of Phosphates. You using tap water? Snails and Sea Hares can take care of that problem.
Cyano:
Red Slime Algae (Cyanobacteria) - Description, causes and cures for Red Slime Algae (Cyanobacteria)


----------



## homerdave (Mar 24, 2010)

I am using RO / DI water right from the start. I ordered snails from garf.org, but seems to be a problem with delivery.

Can I wait, and it will correct, like the brown algae??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

homerdave said:


> I am using RO / DI water right from the start. I ordered snails from garf.org, but seems to be a problem with delivery.
> 
> Can I wait, and it will correct, like the brown algae??


You could wait, but its not the same as a Diatom Bloom. But no worries, even when you do get the snails, they will take care of it.


----------



## RareLiveCorals (Dec 16, 2011)

I would strongly recommend Boyd's Chemi Clean to remove the bacteria causing the slime to grow. In addition to the product you must physically remove the algae. I recommend Boyd's as they do not use erithromycin.


----------

